# Computer Restarts Randomly



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi, My computer has been restarting at random times since we got it.

It happens 90% of the time when it is being used to play games, flash, or any multimedia, but mostly the games.

I have tried reinstalling windows to no aveil so I'm thinking it's a hardware issue.

I am running:

AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+
1.84GHz
512mb Ram
ATI Radeon 9550 
Windows XP Home Edition SP2 


This problem makes my computing experience very bad and I'd really like to see the issue resolved. I would GREATLY appreciate any and all help concerning my problem.

Thanks.


----------



## trueogre26 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello,
Has it only happened recently?
I had the same problem with my computer too, I posted my issue at this link.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/hardware-support/other-f25/random-restart-help-urgent-131358.html
I narrowed it down to being faulty RAM. This may be the same case with you.
Also check your Error Logs by Right Clicking My Computer, Manage, Event Viewer, System (Look for the errors with the big Red/White X). and reply it back.

Hope this helps,
David.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

This has happened since we purchased the computer.
It was built by a computer store in our city called mcxtronix.
I'd also like to mention that aswell as the restarting, some games and media seem to crash also.

This is the info I got from one of the errors under system in the event manager:

The browser driver has received too many illegal datagrams from the remote computer USER-0C0AAAC9F1 to name MSHOME on transport NetBT_Tcpip_{D873E. The data is the datagram. No more events will be generated until the reset frequency has expired.

0000: 00 00 00 00 04 00 4e 00 ......N.
0008: 00 00 00 00 50 1f 00 c0 ....P..À
0010: 00 00 00 00 d0 00 00 c0 ....Ð..À
0018: 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Source: MRxSmb
Category: None
ID: 8016

I have no idea if this is correct, lol.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is it used on a network with another computer


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

yes it is.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you are using one computer to connect to the internet and the second is connecting to the first
it sounds like it is not configured properly and needs resetting up
you are better off using a router,so each one connects independantly


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

I am using a router...

That doesnt have nething to do with my problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/811259


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

Could you explain why you think this is the problem? 

I don't ever get any of these errors.

Also, would this cause a fatal system error?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

that's what came up on a google search,when i searched the problem
NetBT_Tcpip


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah, i dont think this relates to my problem, I even thought that when I copied down the error message... although i guess i could try it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you scroll down you will see what to input to test if it is the problem


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

I've done it, there is no problem with winsock.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i will move you over to networking as it seems more a configuration problem than a h/ware one


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

how would that make my computer crash? networking doesnt do that, it affects internet, i have no internet troubles.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

scroll down to your error number
http://dransoft.com/Event_Browser.htm
and you will see why i think it is a network problem
http://dransoft.com/Event_Browser.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

okay.

The system hasnt always been hooked to a router, it has gone from dialup, to cable, to a dsl wireless router, to a dsl wired router.

Also, would you say this error has been causing the multiple system crashes?
Or should i be looking for something else?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is there any other items listed in the event viewer at the time of the crashes
turn off the auto reboot and post any bsod error messages that you receive in full
they are in a better format and easier to find the problems cause
as you could have more than one problem
if you still have ics set up,you don't need it with a router


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

I dont know what ics is, i already disabled the automatic reboot, im not going to copy the whole blue screen of death, and I havent has a reboot in a while(had 2 today) but i will post when it happens again as I do not know the exact times.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

ics=internet connection sharing
when you connect 2 or more computers together with nic cards


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

never had ics, always used a router for the two computers to connect.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

yay for multiple error messages...

Source: Service Control Manager
Event ID: 7000

The EFAINIT2 service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it. 

(showed bsod)

---

Source: Service Control Manager
Event ID: 7000

The EFAW service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it. 

(showed bsod)

---

Source: ipnathlp
Event ID: 30013

The DHCP allocator has disabled itself on IP address 172.16.0.1, since the IP address is outside the 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 scope from which addresses are being allocated to DHCP clients. To enable the DHCP allocator on this IP address, please change the scope to include the IP address, or change the IP address to fall within the scope.

(Most recent, computer did not show bsod and simply restarted, even with the option disabled)


And there you have it! Any thoughts on this stuff?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

The DHCP allocator has disabled itself on IP address 172.16.0.1
i have pm'd one of the network team to have a look


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

The EFAINIT2 service and the EFAW service has to do with your Extreme Flash device. Have you tried to run the computer without it connected?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

Extreme flash advance? You mean my flash card I use to put backup games on? Thats not connected...


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Source: ipnathlp
> Event ID: 30013
> 
> The DHCP allocator has disabled itself on IP address 172.16.0.1, since the IP address is outside the 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 scope from which addresses are being allocated to DHCP clients. To enable the DHCP allocator on this IP address, please change the scope to include the IP address, or change the IP address to fall within the scope.


This error usually has to do with ICS running. Even though you are not using ICS, the service is enabled by default. 
Options you could try is disable it though your network properties. This can be found by going to the properties of your network connection, on the advanced tab uncheck "Allow other network users to connect through this computer's Internet connection" and click ok.
Another option is if you are running another firewall and currently have Windows firewall disabled, just disable the "Windows firewall and internet connection sharing service". Go to the control panel, click Administrative Tools, and click Services. Navigate the right panel down to "Windows Firewall/Internet Conection Sharing (ICS)" service. Go to the properties of this service, stop the service and disable it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

Okay, i've disabled both and I'm just waiting for another crash.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I didn't see any mention of basic diagnostics, have you run a memory test overnight?

Microsoft Memory Diagnostic

MEMtest86


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes, I've run windows diagnostics, and after I turned ics off, there were no crashes for the rest of the night, and I havent had any since.

EDIT: Oh yeah, I needed that option enabled to use a wireless usb connector I have. It doesn't work now without sharing the connection...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

"windows diagnostics"? Specifically what diagnostics?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

Erm... Windows Diagnostic Tool. I'm pretty sure it was for the ram.

Also, With ICS Disabled, I got another crash, with the error message timed for when i restarted the computer.

Source: System Error
Category: (102)
Event ID: 1003

Description:
Error code 1000008e, parameter1 c0000005, parameter2 805677a3, parameter3 f882596c, parameter4 00000000.

Data: (bytes)

0000: 53 79 73 74 65 6d 20 45 System E
0008: 72 72 6f 72 20 20 45 72 rror Er
0010: 72 6f 72 20 63 6f 64 65 ror code
0018: 20 31 30 30 30 30 30 38 1000008
0020: 65 20 20 50 61 72 61 6d e Param
0028: 65 74 65 72 73 20 63 30 eters c0
0030: 30 30 30 30 30 35 2c 20 000005, 
0038: 38 30 35 36 37 37 61 33 805677a3
0040: 2c 20 66 38 38 32 35 39 , f88259
0048: 36 63 2c 20 30 30 30 30 6c, 0000
0050: 30 30 30 30 0000 

tada.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you using a nvidia video card as corrupted video drivers can invoke the 8e error


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

All of the Nvidia Devices I have are: 

Nvidia Nforce Audio Codec Interface
Nvidia Nforce MCP Networking Controller
Nvidia Nforce MCP2 IDE Controller
Nvidia Nforce2 Memory Controller (Listed 5 Times)


(taken from device manager)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what video card do you have or is it onboard


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, My computer has been restarting at random times since we got it.
> 
> It happens 90% of the time when it is being used to play games, flash, or any multimedia, but mostly the games.
> 
> ...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

sorry threads getting that long i missed it
uninstall ati
then reinstall from safe mode with a/virus disabled and the reboot


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

Display driver will not run in safe mode as it says there is no directx 8 installed (?) so I just installed it normally with my antivirus disabled.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

anyone here still helping me or no?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.softwarepatch.com/security/directxdownload.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

Okay, downloaded and installed to directx folder...

Now what?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check if ati loads correctly from safe mode now


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

Doesn't work. What should we do now? This seems to be going nowhere


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, since there are no more replies...

Does anyone have any final suggestions before I leave this thread and look down on this forum for the lack of computer support that was promised?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, I guess you'll just have to "look down" on us. 

I missed the part where we "promised" computer support. I'd try to remember that not every computer issue can be solved in ASCII without the benefit of seeing the actual system and experiencing the symptoms first hand.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, it does say that in your banner.
Also, it's funny how someone posts a comment just to say that.
The forum has been nothing but try this, do this, and no resolution.
Nobody has given any input as to what I might have to do after I tried all these random things that didnt work. 

In short, You have a useless forum.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think you have more than one problem which is confusing the issue
it would be nice if there was an instant fix,but in most cases there is'nt
so it's case of eliminating things one at a time until we isolate it
in your case we started with the errors,but with restarts in games it is usually
heat
underpowered
ram
faulty hard drive
you put this together with the errors and it indicates 2 problems
we voulenteer our time when we have it free,so if your not happy with the time we have free then take it to a tech to fix


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2007)

I retract my earlier statements, thank you very much for replying.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check your voltages and tempretures
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/SensorsView-Download-29890.html
put your system specs into here
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp
based on a quality power supply and add 30% to the end result and that is your min requirement
run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time
http://www.memtest86.com/
download your hard drive makers diognostic utility and run it on the hard drive
if it comes up clear run
chkdsk f/ r


----------

